# Firestone silver cruiser info needed



## Jim sciano (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on this Firestone silver cruiser? From what I found, it seems that they were made by huffy. But, looking at mine, I noticed the chainguard and sprocket seem to look different than the huffy models. I know the seat is incorrect but other than that it seems pretty original. The rust actually scratched off, so I think with a ton of elbow grease, this thing will look pretty good. The guy I bought it from thought it was from 58-61ish. Any additional info is appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 4, 2019)

Made by Snyder, biggest tell is the 'SE' in a circle. You're about dead on with the year, most chrome frame middleweights show up around '61. I have a near identical bike myself! Firestones were made by Monark from the early '50s until they were bought out bu Huffy in late '57. Snyder builts are seen in a '59 ad, and by '63 or so, AMF and Huffy were building them, in the "Firestone 500" era.


----------



## Jim sciano (May 5, 2019)

thank you very much for the info


----------

